#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Ploenchit Fair 19/11

## William

Anyone going to this?

----------


## kenkannif

Err......I can honestly say......NO I won't be going  :Wink:

----------


## William

hehehehehehe I like put a million stars up on the rating for this thread.

hmmmm, think I'll do that with ALL my threads  *runs off to do a search*

----------


## dirtydog

ahhhh, it seems some ppl learn quickly how to abuse the board  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I was going to be selling lots of fine English ale - but alas, I won't be now.

I will be learning how to kill myself using a motorbike, though!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Actually, William - I'm going to vote that all your threads suck.

----------


## colourful-era

what is the Ploenchit fair?

----------


## William

> Actually, William - I'm going to vote that all your threads suck.


BASTARD!!

----------


## William

hmmm, can only vote once.  More usernames are the order of the day  :Lol:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> what is the Ploenchit fair?


It's a fair, that surprisingly for Thailand, isn't in Ploenchit.

It's the British fair that's held most years and looks like it could be fun. I believe it's at the Queen Sirikit Centre, but I could be wrong. William?

----------


## William

> It's a fair, that surprisingly for Thailand, isn't in Ploenchit.
> 
> It's the British fair that's held most years and looks like it could be fun. I believe it's at the Queen Sirikit Centre, but I could be wrong. William?


 You are, indeed, wrong sir.  It is at the BEC Tero Hall, Sanamluang Night Plaza.

And, it's called the Ploenchit fair, because, suprising for Thailand, it was held in Ploenchit - at the British Embassy, for, like, a guzillion years, until Mr. Blair decided that Iraq sounded like a nice place to send the boys on a Busman's holiday - whereupon the guys att he mebassy started to worry that the tennis courts might be in danager.

But, it's an excuse to get seriously pissed up  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Thank you for the corrections mate. And yes, I know it _was_ held at the Embassy before.

----------


## colourful-era

so what is it exactly ?

 it's within walking distance of where I live so no doubt I'll toddle along......maybe we could have a Teak Door piss up there?

----------


## hirondelle

oops nothing to see here

----------

